# Kitchen Aid Pro Series vs Thermador pro Harmony vs Pro Grand



## rstrauss (Aug 19, 2011)

We are just finishing a kitchen reno, (looking for Dual Fuel, 36", 6 burner, self cleaning) the range we wanted was the DCS (just redesigned-we are number one in U.S on the list to get it but can't nail down a date, still on b/o).  We want to start cooking soon.  So our back-up is the Kitchen Aid pro series (commercial style) or Thermador Pro Harmony or Pro Grand.

Any thoughts on the differences with the three?  I know the pro grand is a little bigger than the pro harmony and KA...

The cook top BTU is:

KA-2 x 20,000 and 4 x 15,000

Pro-harmony - 6 x 18,000

pro grand (older model) - 6 x 15,000

pro grand (newer model) 1 x 22,000 5 x 18,000 (may have problem getting this one from our distributor)

Thanks,


----------

